# What are your horsebox walls lined with?



## Louby (11 December 2008)

I got a new conversion a few months ago and the horse area is half lined with EVA matting.  I questioned this as my horse has been known to kick back and I wasnt convinced this would be good enough.  Well hes kicked back ... hard and left a perfect horseshoe shape in the matting, as in gone through it, so its off to the horsebox man tomorrow to be strengthened.  
I thought I was getting stokboard when it was in build but was told this warps and is not the modern thing to use now re weight and warping.  My box is a conversion and Ive also been told off a coach builder that too many rivets in the bodywork is bad, probably why I didnt get stokboard?? as I presume it will weaken the box?  So what do you suggest.  Wouls another layer of EVA matting be enough, I hate the thought of a hoof coming through the side or am I just worrying ... as usual


----------



## dwi (11 December 2008)

not very helpful but I read the title and thought "poo"

*runs and hides in shame*


----------



## Louby (11 December 2008)

lol


----------



## kerilli (11 December 2008)

i've got stokboard in my new (built this year) box. i said i had a real kicker to transport and they lined it with EVA, i didn't realise because it looks just the same, but the first time i transported the horse in it, he damaged it pretty badly, down to the plastic sheeting underneath. took it back and got it relined with stokboard - manufacturers try to avoid it now to keep the weight down, i was told.
btw, you are right to worry, i have seen a horsebox with the side kicked out (fortunately while the box was stationary), not a pretty sight... it is possible.


----------



## Louby (11 December 2008)

Hi thanks for that, is your box coachbuilt or a conversion.  Im sure mine is just the shell and the EVA matting on top??  It was built by a reputable builder whos been doing it years but on a budget, I said I didnt want to compromise on the horse area and opted for a very basic day living.  His boxes are usually very good.


----------



## qwertyuiop (11 December 2008)

Marine plywood.


----------



## Louby (11 December 2008)

Thants a good idea, its just attaching it to my walls.


----------



## qwertyuiop (11 December 2008)

My plywood liners are either rivetted or screwed (can't remember without looking) on to the main structure of the box.


----------



## JS65 (12 December 2008)

Not sure how this helps, 
  but mine is a GRP body, lined with aluminium and matting that is stronger than EVA.
 William had belted it really hard in temper and it just scuffed it.
 It's a heavy duty hard rubber composite but not sure what its called.
   Sorry not much help really xx


----------



## Louby (12 December 2008)

Hi Jo, how are you  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Looks like my boys got a temper like william  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 little sod, how dare he try to wreck my pride and joy!

I wouldnt mind if mine was lined with aluminium but Im sure its just the GRP body and eva matting  
	
	
		
		
	


	




How is your ali and matting fixed to the body?


----------



## Louby (12 December 2008)

Thanks Halloween, is your box a GRP body or coachbuilt?


----------



## qwertyuiop (12 December 2008)

GRP as in glass reinforced plastic?

Its neither. Wooden outer shells with lightweight lining.


----------

